# Can I create a mirror of a CD on a hard drive partition?



## ValiantforTruth (Nov 22, 2012)

By the great bounty of God I own the Collected Works of Van Til CD, which was given to me by someone who was not computer savvy enough to be able to utilize it many years ago (I just checked now and it's going for >$200 (used) or >$600 (new) on Amazon. Isn't IP great?)

I would like to create a mirror of it on a hard drive partition and have it run just like the CD does, but keep the physical CD in its home in my documents safe. Does anyone know if this is possible?

(Note: I didn't have any luck with a google search on this).


----------



## JohnGill (Nov 22, 2012)

Depends on the format; is there a specific program you need to run the CD, or is it just a collection?
If it is a collection:


Insert CD
Create New Folder on Desktop
Copy CD contents to New Folder

If it's some sort of specialized software you will need to copy the Disk Image to your computer. Your OS will determine how this is done.


----------



## TheElk (Nov 22, 2012)

Rip the CD to a .ISO file.

Download Daemon Tools (it's free).

Mount the ISO on the virtual drive (from Daemon tools).

You can then access the file as if it were in the CD tray, but much faster because it is on the hard drive.


----------



## ValiantforTruth (Nov 22, 2012)

JohnGill said:


> Depends on the format; is there a specific program you need to run the CD, or is it just a collection?



It's Logos-software based; worst user interface I've ever seen. It's just one enormous text file that's extremely difficult to navigate, but I'm able to find what I want eventually.


----------



## ValiantforTruth (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks, that's what I was starting to converge to. Does the virtual drive require a program constantly running in the background, or is it like a partition?


----------



## JohnGill (Nov 22, 2012)

ValiantforTruth said:


> Thanks, that's what I was starting to converge to. Does the virtual drive require a program constantly running in the background, or is it like a partition?



It's like a CD. No partition.


----------

